#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Remote Sensing Techniques in engineering geology pdf lecture notes

## arunesh singh

The area of research is situated at the north central section of the  island; Rio Grande de Arecibo watershed has a catchments area of  approximately 45,000 ha . It is a very important water supply, because it provides,  since 1998, potable water to the metropolitan area of San Juan.





  Similar Threads: Paper on GIS and remote sensing doc Remote Sensing of the Environment  J.R. Jenson (Pearson) Gis and Transportation in Engineering geology lecture notes Aerial Photographs in engineering geology lecture notes BRANCHES OF GEOLOGY in environmental engineering  lecture notes

----------

